

Kickstarter Bans Bulk Reward Tiers - drone
http://www.icv2.com/articles/news/23564.html

======
csense
I'd like to know the rationale behind the policy change.

Is there some form of abuse or nonpayment going on? Some law or regulation
that's being violated? Some way they're circumventing fees?

